# Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl



## Premi (14. August 2016)

Hallo,

da ich noch die Qualitätsunterschiede nicht selber benen kann und ich aufgrund von zwei unterschiedlichen Beratungen zwei Stationärrollen habe, wollte ich mal fragen welche davon besser ist.

Ich will Spinnfischen und habe die Daiwa Exceler mit 2,70m und 20-60g Wurfgewicht. Nun zu den Rollen:

1. Daiwa RX3000 BI
2. Mitchell Avocet IV Salt 4000

Gefühlt läuft die Mitchell Rolle besser aber es kann auch nur ein Gefühl sein. 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Hänger06 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Hallo Premi,

eine tolle Rute hast du schon!. Bei der Spinn-Rolle solltest du nicht sparen ....sonst ärgerst du dich 2X!

Für ab>40€ bekommst du schon was besseres die auch länger ihren Dienst machen wird.

Für deine Rute ist eine 3000er oder 2500er die beste Größe!

Wenn du noch was als Empfehlung brauchst melde dich gerne!

Schau mal hier!! eine tolle neue Rolle mit Voll ALU Körper und Ersatzspule von ein Bordie

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318387


Gruß


----------



## Premi (14. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Ich muss erstmal mit dem vorhandenen Leben sonst gibt es noch Ehekrach 

Welche davon passt da besser? Ich war leider in zwei Verschiedenen Läden und wie es nun mal so ist habe ich nun 2 Rollen. 

Bei Technik würde ich mir nichts vormachen lassen vom Verkäufer, bei Angelequipment war ich noch auf die Meinung vom Verkäufer angewiesen.


----------



## Hänger06 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Ex me...dacht du suchst noch eien Rolle, wenn dann die Mitchel!läuft sicher weicher...hast du schon eine geflochtene Schnur? und was willst du angeln bzw. welche Metode?


----------



## Premi (15. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> Ex me...dacht du suchst noch eien Rolle, wenn dann die Mitchel!läuft sicher weicher...hast du schon eine geflochtene Schnur? und was willst du angeln bzw. welche Metode?



Kein Thema, bin ja dankbar für jede Hilfe.

Auf der Daiwa habe ich schon geflochtene drauf. Werde dann aber mal zeitnah auf die Mitchell auch welche drauf machen. Ich will im Hamburger Hafen auf Zander mittels GuFi/Jighead und nebenbei etwas Barsch und Hecht mit Blinker/Spinner.

War auch schon auf Zander unterwegs aber leider erfolglos und habe schon 5 Montagen in der Steinpackung gelassen. Ich hoffe der erste Fisch beißt bald für das Erfolgserlebis und das meine Frau aufhört zu meckern das es nur Geld kostet und kein Fisch auf dem Tisch landet :q


----------



## bombe20 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

@premi (off topic)
wegen den hängern und abrissen möchte ich deine aufmerksamkeit hierauf lenken. selbst habe ich es noch nicht versucht, aber diese methode scheint weniger hängerträchtig zu sein.


----------



## Premi (15. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @premi (off topic)
> wegen den hängern und abrissen möchte ich deine aufmerksamkeit hierauf lenken. selbst habe ich es noch nicht versucht, aber diese methode scheint weniger hängerträchtig zu sein.



Ich werde es mir mal anschauen. Vielen Dank für den Tip.


----------



## Premi (16. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Ich hätte da nochmal eine Frage bezüglich der Angelschnur. Da ich nun auf beiden Rollen Schnur drauf habe diese jedoch quasi einmal kreuztauschen wollte, ist dies empfehlenswert?

Wenn dies möglich ist, wo könnte mann die eine Schnur zwischenparken?


----------



## Michael_05er (16. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Ich wollte Dich eigentlich noch davon abhalten, auf die zweite Rolle Schnur drauf zu machen. Bei Geflecht kostet die Schnur ja beinahe mehr als die Rolle. Naja, zu spät. Ich kenne beide Rollen nicht, aber der Vergleich im Netz ergibt keine gravierenden Unterschiede: Ähnliche Schnurfassung, gleiches GEwicht, ähnliche Übersetzung. Von daher: Nimm die Rolle, mit der Du Dich besser fühlst.

Zum Schnurtausch: Was sollte dagegen sprechen? Hat keine der Rollen eine Ersatzspule dabei? Damit wäre es sicher am einfachsten. Sonst kannst Du versuchen, eine Papprolle (leere Küchenrolle) irgendwie auf einen Akkuschrauber zu montieren und es darauf "parken".
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Premi (16. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Ich war mir halt nicht sicher ob die Schnur danach unbrauchbar wird. Die Mitchell Rollen fühlt sich deutlich wertiger an und läuft meiner Meinung nach auch ruhiger. Da es diese Rollen geworden sind lag auch etwas daran das man zwei mal mit verschiedenen Budget in Laden gegangen ist. Wenn man das Geld zusammen nimmt wäre sicher was deutlich besseres bei rausgekommen.


----------



## Premi (20. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zu meinen Rollen.

Ich habe auf beiden geflochtene Schnur drauf und war jetzt schon einige male in der Elbe mit denen Angeln. Dran hatte ich einen 14g Jigkopf mit 10cm GuFi.

Bei Einholen habe ich bei beiden Rollen das diese sehr gequält laufen. Es hört sich einwenig schleifend an.

Könnte dies an der Qualität der Rollen liegen oder weil zuviel Gegenzug drauf ist? Ich habe auf beiden Rollen eine geflochtene 0,14 Schnur drauf.

Wäre über Ratschläge dankbar.

Zudem würde ich gerne wissen was Qualitätsmerkmale bei den Rollen sind? Was unterscheidet jetzt eine gute von einer schlechten Rolle?


----------



## daci7 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Das hört sich schon nach Kaffeemühle an 
Hörst du das Geräusch auch beim Kurbeln ohne Druck?
Ein 14g Jig darf nicht zu viel Druck für eine Otto-Normal_Spinnrolle entwickeln.

Generell spielt in die Qualität einer Rolle das gleiche ein wie in die Qualität anderer Werkzeuge: Material und Verarbeitung.

Beim  Material muss man dann abwiegen: mehr Metall = mehr Stabilität jedoch  auch mehr Gewicht. Mehr Plaste, Carbon o.ä. = weniger Stabilität aber  auch weniger Gewicht. Auch ist Metall nicht gleich Metall und Plaste auch nicht gleich Plaste - es gibt ne Menge diverser Legierungen und Verbundstoffe und zu allen noch diverse Meinungen. Am Besten einfach mal googlen, wenn man Fragen zu einem speziellen Material hat.
Bei Metall wird dann noch (besonders bei  Getriebeteilen) darauf geachtet ob die Teile gegossen (Druckguss) oder  gefräst wurden. Beides sind absolut gängige Methoden in der Herstellung  jedoch wird behauptet Druckgussgetriebe wären anfälliger (eventuell  wegen höherer Normabweichungen). Meine 3 TwinPower Rollen mit  Zinkdruckgussgetriebe laufen allerdings noch wie am ersten Tag ...
Die Richtige Zusammensetzung der Materialien hängt dann stark vom Einsatzgebiet ab und kann schlecht generalisiert werden. 

Des  weiteren achten viele darauf (besonders bei der Verwendung von dünnem  Geflecht) Was für eine Art Getriebe verbaut ist. Der allgemeine Tenor  dabei ist, dass ein Wormshaft-getriebe die Schnur sauberer verlegt als  ein Excenter-getriebe. Meine Meinung hierzu ist, dass einerseits viel zu  viel Hype darum gemacht wird und zweitens viele Excenter mittlerweile  ebenbürtig verlegen.
Am Besten man schaut sich das Wickelbild der Rolle einfach mal vor dem Kauf an 

Die  Anzahl der Kugellager, die ja von vielen Herstellern hoch angepriesen  wird ist übrigens kein Qualitätsmerkmal. Lieber weniger gute Lager an  den richtigen Stellen als viele schlechte Lager and unnötigen Stellen.  Ein gutes Lager im Schnurlaufröllchen ist mMn zB wichtig für  Spinnrollen.

Dann gibt es noch 'ne Menge anderer Merkmale spezifisch für spezielle Einsatzgebiete - Soll die Rolle zum Watfischen benutzt werden macht es Sinn eine wenigstens spritzwassergeschptze Rolle zu kaufen. Soll die ROlle fürs schwere Welsfischen genommen werden, macht es Sinn nach einer möglichst stabilen und gut verankerten Achse zu schauen usw usf...

Die Verabeitung kann man leider nicht immer im Vorhinein testen. Generell kann man sagen, dass Fertigungstoleranzen bei allen Marken und Modellen vorkommen - manche sind allerdings toleranter bei der Fertigung als andere. Dabei würde ich dann einfach auf Erfahrungsberichte im Vorhinein und besonders auf das Einzelstück im Laden achten.
Ein guten Beispiel hier ist die RedArc von Spro - man hört genauso viel Kritik wie Lob was daran liegt, dass die Rolle vom Konzept zwar solide ist, von der Verarbeitung allerdings oft nicht. Wenn man eine gut verarbeitete Rolle erwischt, hat man lange Spaß dran, wenn man das Montagsmodell erwischt eben nicht.
Manche Modelle scheinen allerdings ausschließlich an Montagen produziert zu werden - einfach vorher mal im Netz nach Erfahrungsberichten suchen, wenn man sich eine Rolle kaufen will.
#h


----------



## Taxidermist (20. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Häufig ist es das Schnurfangröllchen welches als erstes durch Geräusche auffällt, ein Tropfen Öl kann da Wunder bewirken.
Ebenso an andere (äußere) bewegliche Teile der Rolle, wie die Gelenke des Bügelumschlags, Kurbel und bei abgenommener Spule kann man etwas Öl an der Achse herunterlaufen lassen.
Wenn dies nicht hilft, dann auseinandernehmen und reinigen, b.z.w. fetten!
Zuvor (vorm zerlegen) würde ich, wenn die Dinger neu sind, allerdings schauen ob noch Gewährleistungansprüche bestehen!
Zur Daiwa Rolle kann ich nichts sagen, aber die Mitchel Avocet, zwar ohne das Salt, hatte ich auch, mein Fazit Schrottrolle!
Grundsätzlich werden die Rollen am heftigsten beim Spinnfischen beansprucht, insbesondere beim Jiggen, sowie auch beim Jerken und Twitchen.
Da lohnt es schon auf Qualität und Haltbarkeit zu setzen!
Es geht schon damit los, bei ca. 60gr.Wg Ruten eher eine 4000er Größe zu verwenden, weil diese einfach 
stabiler ist  als eine 2500er oder 3000er, die von der Schnurfassung auch reichen würden.
Aber Achtung die Größen sind nicht einheitlich, so ist eine 4000er Shimanogröße bei Daiwa 3000, ebenso bei Penn!
Daci hat die Getriebevarianten schon angesprochen, Excenter oder S Curve, ist robuster als ein 
Schneckentrieb.
5 Lager plus Schnurfangröllchen-Lager sollte eine Rolle haben, alles darüber ist unnötig und dient nur als Verkaufsargument.
Und zum Schluss noch, demnächst erst erkundigen und dann Kaufen, nicht umgekehrt!

Jürgen


----------



## Premi (20. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Da würde ich mir gerne an der Stelle mal ein paar Vorschläge von euch einholen was denn taugt. Gefühlt mahle ich Kaffe beim einholen wie hier erwähnt. Preis sollte um 80-100€ liegen. Würde die Kaffemühle dann fürs Posenfischen benutzen damit das Geld nicht gänzlich aus dem Fenster rausgeworfen ist.

Wäre natürlich super wenn das ganze zur Route passen würde, habe eine Daiwa Exceller 2,70m und 20-60g Wfg.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Also dann werde ich die üblichen Verdächtigen mal wieder aufzählen!
Ryobi Applause, Zauber, Ecusima, jeweils in 4000er Größe.
Von Spro die Ryobi Clone,  Black Arc, Red Arc, Zalt Arc, u.s.w.
Mein Favorit, Penn Sargus, Penn Battle, in jeweils 3000er Größe.
Kürzlich habe ich eine Sänger Pro-T Black (2500er) gekauft, Metalbody, 6 Lager und läuft gut, erstaunlich geringe Toleranzen, soll heißen es wackelt nichts, für lächerliche 40€.
Diese macht bisher einen sehr guten Eindruck,, ich habe 300€ xRollen die nicht besser laufen!
Eigentlich war die zum Posenangeln gedacht, werde sie aber auch zum leichten Spinnfischen testen.
Diese Empfehlung allerdings ohne Gewähr, da einfach Langzeiterfahrung fehlt?
Ach so, alle empfohlenen Rollen natürlich in Frontbremsvariante (FD).

Jürgen


----------



## daci7 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Ich schließ mich da dem Taxidermist voll an.
Bevorzugen würde ich auch divese PENN Modelle. Ebenfalls gut machen sich bei mir die Sportfisher von Fin Nor, Quantum Boca oder Abu Sorön.
Ich schieße mir die Rollen meist so nach und nach bei 3-2-1, da hab ich noch nicht mehr als nen Hunni für die angesprochenen Modelle bezahlt (Als Neuware).
#h


----------



## Premi (21. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Ich habe mal nach einer Penn Rolle geschaut. Was hat diese Angabe denn zu bedeuten:

Schnurf. Ø mm: 0,14

Ist das die maximale Dicke der Angelschnur die die Rolle aufnehmen kann? Wie kann man denn die Übersetzung verstehen?


----------



## Taxidermist (21. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Da fehlt noch eine Längenangabe zum Durchmesser, es ist übrigens der Durchmesser von Monoschnüren gemeint.
Einfacher wäre es wenn du kein Geheimnis aus dem Modell machen würdest, also welche Rolle ist gemeint?
Dann könnte man nämlich auch etwas zur Übersetzung sagen!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*



> Wie kann man denn die Übersetzung verstehen?


Die ÜS gibt allgemein an, wie oft sich der Rotor bei einer ganzen Kurbelumdrehung dreht.

Beispiel:

Bei einer ÜS von 5,0:1 dreht sich der Rotor insgesamt 5-mal, wenn Du die Kurbel einmal ganz rumdrehst.

Eine hohe ÜS ist von Vorteil, wenn der Köder hauptsächlich über die Rute geführt wird und dabei viel recht lose Schnur aufgenommen wird (z. B. beim Jiggen, Topwatern etc.).

Eine niedrige ÜS dagegen vor allem für (recht druckvolle) Zugköder, die hauptsächlich per Kurbeln animiert werden - bei diesen kurbelst Du Dir mit ner Hoch-ÜS mitunter nen Wolf, das wird dann viel zu anstrengend.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge niedrige ÜS um etwa 5,0:1, da ich sehr gern Zugköder fische und zudem eine Slo-Mo-Option will

--> bei Hoch-ÜS muss man sich lästig selbst bremsen, wenn man in Zeitlupe fischen will (was ich sehr oft und sehr gern mache, auch im Sommer). 

Ich hab daher lieber ne recht niedrige ÜS und kurbele bei Bedarf einfach schneller. Für mich persönlich geht 5,6:1 gerade noch in Ordnung, drüber wird es mir zu stressig.

Kommt halt ganz drauf an, was für Köder Du wie und wie schnell verwenden willst.

Ich persönlich halte allgemein eine ÜS von etwa 5,0:1 für am universellsten, weil ich immer ganz verschiedene Köder von Gummis und Blinkern über Crankbaits bis hin zu Spinnerbaits oder Bucktails dabeihabe und einsetze. Das geht damit definitiv am besten.

Faustregel: 

Je größer bzw. druckvoller der Köder, desto niedriger sollte die ÜS sein.

Ich hab z. B. im Schwerbereich sehr große US-Bucktails, die etwa den Einholwiderstand von nem 60er-Hecht haben.

Mit ner Statio mit 6er-ÜS sind die schlichtweg nicht bedienbar. Für solche Dinger braucht man einen niedrig übersetzten Statio-Kraftpanzer oder gleich ne Multi (ich mag aber keine Multis, bin schon immer Statio-Heini).

Der Schnureinzug einer Rolle ist nochmal ne andere Geschichte - der gibt an, wieviele Zentimeter bei einer ganzen Kurbelumdrehung eingedreht werden.

Oft - aber nicht immer (!!!) - haben Rollen mit hoher ÜS auch einen vergleichsweise höheren Schnureinzug.

Es gibt aber z. B. auch Rollen (zumeist für Großfische wie Waller gedacht), die einen recht hohen Schnureinzug trotz niedriger ÜS haben (was dann oft auch aus dem recht großen Spulenkopf resultiert).

Wenn Du eine für Dich optimal geeignete Rolle finden willst, solltest Du Dir daher neben der ÜS auch den konkreten Schnureinzug anschauen (falls sich dazu Angaben vom Hersteller finden).

Welche Kombination aus beidem für Dich da am besten kommt, kann und will ich jedoch nicht sagen - denn das ist Geschmackssache

--> habe nur meine persönlichen Vorlieben geschildert, die auf Dich aber nicht zutreffen müssen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*



Premi schrieb:


> Ich habe mal nach einer Penn Rolle geschaut. Was hat diese Angabe denn zu bedeuten:
> 
> Schnurf. Ø mm: 0,14



1000er Penn Battle ?[emoji6] 

Schnurfassungsangaben stellen einen groben Richtwert der für die Rolle geeigneten Schnur-
durchmesser und Füllmengen dar.

Die Angaben sind als unverbindliches Beispiel zu sehen.. eine 1000er harmoniert z.B. meist mit Schnüren bis ca. 0.22 mm Mono.

Zu sehr sollte man im Durchmesser nach oben/unten aber auch nicht abweichen.

Ist ziemlich Sinnfrei,auf eine 1000er Grösse eine 0.40er spulen zu wollen oder 'ne 0.15er auf eine 4000er Grösse.





Premi schrieb:


> IWie kann man denn die Übersetzung verstehen?



Die Übersetzung beschreibt das Verhältnis zwischen Kurbel-und 
Rotorumdrehung.

Hast du z.B.eine Übersetzung von
5:1 ,dreht sich bei einer kompletten Kurbelumdrehung der Rotor 5x.

Zu unterscheiden wären dabei noch  Hochübersetzte(ab ca.5.5:1 ) und Standardübersetzte Rollen.

Effekt:Bei gleicher Spulengrösse,zieht eine Hochübersetzte Rolle mehr Schnur ein.Der Nachteil ist das durch die Übersetzung bedingte trägere Anlaufmoment.

Wie beim Rad..vorne auf dem 62er Blatt,hinten auf d.12er Ritzel=viel Speed möglich aber aus dem Stand ein schweres Antrittverhalten.

Eine Standardübersetzte Rolle, kurbelt dementsprechend weniger Schnur bei dafür leichterem Anlauf/Stoppmoment auf.


----------



## Premi (22. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Weiß denn jemand ob bei der Penn Battle 2 (3000er) eine Ersatzspule dabei ist? Bei dem Angebot finde ich nichts:

http://www.angelsport.de/penn-battle-ii-angelrolle_0159054.html

Die Spule spricht mich schon an, nur wollte ich diesmal auch gerne eine Ersatzspule dabei haben.


----------



## banzinator (22. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Meiner Meinung nach ist bei Penn nie eine Ersatzspule dabei.


----------



## Premi (22. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Lässt sich die denn einzeln nachkaufen?


----------



## 63°Nord (22. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Bei diesem Modell ist eine Ersatzspule dabei:    http://www.ebay.de/itm/Penn-Sargus-...st-/271915904220?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## Michael_05er (22. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Hi,
die 3000er Penn Batle gibts bei Bode derzeit für 82,99. Ruf da einfach mal an und frag nach einer Ersatzspule, oder schreib sie an (facebook hier übers board, die sind Werbepartner). Ich hab eine Penn Sargus, da war eine Ersatzspule dabei und eine Penn Slammer, da war keine dabei. Man kann aber Ersatzspulen nachbestellen. Für meine Sargus hat mir Bode eine weitere Ersatzspule besorgt - da ich ein älteres Modell habe kam die direkt aus Schweden und hat mich ca. 25 Euro gekostet. Ging ganz flott, wie immer, und den Preis finde ich auch ok.
Grüße,
Michael

Edit: Die oben genannte Sargus ist auch gut (hab sie ja selber, allerdings nicht die Sargus II, sondern das erste Modell). Kostet bei Bode derzeit 70,99 in der 4000er Größe, aber auch da musst Du mal fragen, ob die eine Ersatzspule mit dabei haben. Sollte so sein, steht aber halt nicht auf der Seite.


----------



## daci7 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Kurze Anmerkung noch zu der Geschichte mit der Übersetzung:
Grundsätzlich ist die Übersetzung natürlich wichtig für die Köderführung - Allerdings nur in Verbindung mit dem Spulenumfang.
Wichtiger für mich ist daher meistens der Schnureinzug pro Kurbelumdrehung. Bei den meisten Süßwasser-Spinnrollen macht das keinen dramatischen Unterschied, da die Spulen änlich groß sind. Wenn man große Salzwasserspinnrollen oder sogar Big-Pit Karpfen- oder Brandungsrollen anschaut macht das schon einen großen Unterschied.
#h


----------



## Premi (25. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Habe heute meine Penn Battle 2 bekommen. Sehe ich das richtig das die Rolle keinen Freilauf hat? Sprich ich kann nur in eine Richtung drehen? Wozu ist der Regler an der rechten Seite? Sieht aus als ob dies nur eine Abdeckung wäre.

Danke für eure Hilfe?


----------



## Michael_05er (25. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Ja, bei Penn kann man die Rücklaufsperre nicht ausschalten. Freilauf ist nochmal etwas anderes. Die Abdeckung rechts ist für den Fall, dass du die Kurbel auf die andere Seite montieren willst.


----------



## Premi (28. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Ich war das Wochenende mit meiner Daiwa Rute und der Penn Battle 2 unterwegs und habe mir einer 3g Pose und Wurm auf Barsch geangelt. Ich war auch erfolgreich (somit konnte ich meinen ersten Fang verzeichnen  )

Nun war bei dem Angebot für die Rolle auch die Berkley Crystal FireLine 0,25mm mit dabei welche ich genutzt habe. Mir ist klar das die Schnur völlig überdimensioniert ist, aber dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die Schnur wellig ist wenn die Pose ausgeworfen ist. Habe ich die Schnur falsch aufgespult oder könnte es durch das zu geringe Gewicht kommen?

Bin mit der Rolle aber mehr als zufrieden! Danke an alle für die tolle Beratung!


----------



## Taxidermist (28. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Wünsche noch viel und vor allem noch lange Spass mit der Battle!
Welche Größe hast du denn gkauft, wie empfohlen die 3000er oder doch in 4000er?
Die Schnur ist so ziemlich die schlechteste welche du dir antun konntest!
Eine normale Powerpro in 0,15mm wäre eine bessere Wahl gewesen.
Aber du scheinst sowieso völlig schmerzbefreit zu sein, wenn ich höre,  mit Spinnrute und dieser Kordel und dann mit 3gr. Pose auf Weißfisch?

Jürgen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*



Premi schrieb:


> aber dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die Schnur wellig ist wenn die Pose ausgeworfen ist. Habe ich die Schnur falsch aufgespult



Kommt bei einigen Thermofusions-
schnüren(die FL ist ja kein Braid) im Neuzustand vor.

Sollte sich aber nach einer Einfischphase legen.

Da die aber mit 0.25 für deine Kombo eh hoffungslos überdimensioniert ist,am besten abspulen,was passendes drauf und die FL anderweitig nutzen..

Gartenarbeit(Tomatenpflanzen oder Rosen hochbinden),Päckchen schnüren(bald ist Weihnachten)

Im Ernst..FL ist eine recht spezielle Schnur mit begrenzten Einsatzmöglichkeiten.Bei gleicher Tragkraft dicker als richtige Braids und auch um einiges Abriebempfindlicher.


----------



## Premi (28. August 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Die Schnur war wie gesagt mit im Angebot enthalten, dachte mir aber schon das die Kombi irgendwie nicht optimal ist da es mit meiner zweiten günstigen Rute und Monofiler Schnur sehr viel besser ging. Habe die empfohlene 3000er geholt.

Schmerzbefreit würde ich nicht sagen eher eine Kombi aus Unwissenheit und Geilheit die neue Rolle auszuprobieren. Im Vereinsgewässer wo ich gestern war, ist das Spinnfischen nämlich nicht ganzjährig erlaubt, deswegen die Pose.

Werde nächstes Wochenende dann mal wieder an der Elbe Jigen, aber diesmal im Vereinsgewässer, das sah dort alles besser zugänglich aus. Da wird die Battle wohl eher zur Geltung kommen.


----------



## Dani_Petri (8. September 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Pflichte meinen Vorschreibern bei. Möchte aber ergänzen, dass es durchaus preiswerte Rollen gibt, die auch zum Spinnangeln. Beispielsweise bin ich neben anderen (teureren) Modellen mit der Shimano AX 2500 FB sehr zufrieden. http://www.angelruten-check.com/angelrolle/
Gekostet hat die mich nicht mal 20€ - und hält besser als manche für 50€+...


----------



## Premi (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Hallo nochmals,

wollte den Beitrag nochmal rauskamen und fragen ob es Empfehlungen gibt für eine gute Allround Grubdrolle. Geangelt werden soll auf Karpfen und was noch so am Grund sich tummelt (Brassen, Schleie, Aal usw.) mit Selbsthakmomtage.

Da ich kaum spinnen kann an Vereinsgewässern kommt für mich jetzt doch eher Grund und Posenangelei in Frage.


----------



## Peter_Piper (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Gut und Günstig: Okuma Longbow


----------



## Premi (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Habe mir die Longbow zwei mal geholt für die Karpfenruten und kann der Empfehlung nur zustimmen. Solide gebaut und die Verarbeitung ist ebenfalls sehr gut. Denke für 50€ kann man nichts verkehrt machen und hat sehr lange Spaß damit. Einzig das die Ersatzspule aus Plastik ist, ist etwas schade aber bei den Preis allemal vertretbar.


----------



## Peter_Piper (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger - 2 Rollen zur Auswahl*

Glückwunsch und viel Erfolg damit. Ich denke, mit der Rolle hast du nichts falsch gemacht, zumal ich nicht der einzige bin, der die Rolle mit gutem Gewissen empfiehlt. Welche Größe hast du denn genommen? Und auf welche Rute?


----------

